# Reputable wheel builder?



## digger (Sep 23, 2018)

Could someone recommend a wheel builder that actually knows how to build a wheel correctly (professional, someone that has built more than a few, like maybe 100's of wheels)? I would prefer responses from people who have actually had someone build them a wheel and were happy with the results. I need this hub




 laced to a Raleigh 27.5

rim for a motorized bike build. Thank you.


----------



## Mark Mattei (Nov 18, 2018)

We have built wheels for many years at our shop. Cycle Smithy, 2468 1/2 N. Clark St. Chicago 60614, Mon- Fri 11-7, Sat & Sun 10-6. 773-281-0444. Thanks, Mark.


----------



## Barto (Nov 19, 2018)

And what is the average cost for building a wheel if we provide the wheel and hub, you provide spokes and labor?

BART


----------



## Brutuskend (Jul 13, 2019)

I attended united bicycle institute in Ashland Or. in the 80's and have been building wheels ever since. I'm the head mechanic and service manager at Hutch's Bikes ( part of Oregon Bicycle Sports) in Springfield Or.

I charge $45. LABOR for wheel builds and I have built 100's over the years...

spokes run $1.00 and up depending on spokes. Straight gauge are cheapest. Double butted are better and stronger. 
Check out Sapim spokes. They have a wide range to choose from.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jul 13, 2019)

YOU!  Building a wheel is not that hard, and you really can't call yourself a bike mechanic if you can't build a wheel. Pick up the online book by Robert Musson and get to work.
https://www.wheelpro.co.uk/wheelbuilding/book.php 
Sorry if I seem a little snitty, but wheel building is not the arcane mystery some people make it out to be.


----------



## Goldenrod (Jul 28, 2019)

Brutuskend said:


> I attended united bicycle institute in Ashland Or. in the 80's and have been building wheels ever since. I'm the head mechanic and service manager at Hutch's Bikes ( part of Oregon Bicycle Sports) in Springfield Or.
> 
> I charge $45. LABOR for wheel builds and I have built 100's over the years...
> 
> ...





Ray Spangler has a Whizzer shirt with your name on it at the Sept 2,1 Union, IL picnic, free to you.


----------



## Brutuskend (Jul 28, 2019)

Goldenrod said:


> Ray Spangler has a Whizzer shirt with your name on it at the Sept 2,1 Union, IL picnic, free to you.



How would I go about getting that if, or should I say, since, I can't make it to the event? Also, why is my name on there?


----------

